# Reiner Gold Label-Long Golden Flake



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Reiner Gold Label-Long Golden Flake

This is a Va/Per/Burley blend thats comes in a long (and I mean LONG) single strip. Mostly bright virginia and some brown mixed in. the tins smells slightly sweet and fruity.
I pulled out some small pieces and packed them into a small winslow 200. The tobacco burned fairly well and not get very hot but i did get some gurgle and purged the pipe twice. This was a mild to medium blend with a toasty nutty type flavor. If there was perique it was very well hidden as I never got any pepper or raisin/fig type flavors during the smoke. 
There was a slight sweetness from the virginias and the burley was somewhat tamed as compared to some of the C&D blends I have tried lately. Never got stronger but was consistent. Not really a blend that I would buy again, maybe I don't have the pallette for such a complex (?) smoke.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



EnyafanJT said:


> Reiner Gold Label-Long Golden Flake
> 
> This is a Va/Per/Burley blend thats comes in a long (and I mean LONG) single strip. Mostly bright virginia and some brown mixed in. the tins smells slightly sweet and fruity.
> I pulled out some small pieces and packed them into a small winslow 200. The tobacco burned fairly well and not get very hot but i did get some gurgle and purged the pipe twice. This was a mild to medium blend with a toasty nutty type flavor. If there was perique it was very well hidden as I never got any pepper or raisin/fig type flavors during the smoke.
> There was a slight sweetness from the virginias and the burley was somewhat tamed as compared to some of the C&D blends I have tried lately. Never got stronger but was consistent. Not really a blend that I would buy again, maybe I don't have the pallette for such a complex (?) smoke.


a change of opinion, this is starting to grow on me. the burley is not as overwhelming once i got used to it. the tobacco has dried out some which may have mellowed it out a bit as maybe the addition of air. may just get some more after all. sorry if i steered anyone wrong.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have to concur with enyas first post....

the aromo before lighting is like a giant fresh Fig and Raisin sandwich. i didn't know there was any perique when i packed it, as it was sent to me as a sample... so, i packed it in a "VA" pipe.
little hints of perique now and then, along with a nice smokey flavor.
pretty much how he described it. sweet hints, a little light perique, and a chewy smokey flavor that i recall getting from "junkyard dawg", so it must be the burley.

very nice tobacco. :tu

edit: just got some fig flavors on the last puff.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had another heapin helpin of this awesome tobac, again compliments of enyafanjt.

i like to cut the sturdy flakes (some flakes are too flimsly, fall apart too easily) about 3/4" long, about the width of my thumb. i use a mini-leatherman tool with a scissors, and just cut cross-grain. gently rub it out, but not fully.

this stuff is very, very good. had it with some Elijah Criag and diet coke.
now chasing it down with a Paulaner Hefe Weizen... oooo, i needed that.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a tin in the cellar, I'm really looking forward to trying this one, thanks for posting review. It is a top seller on smokingpipes.com. The only bad thing I've heard said about this baccy is the price.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I received a sample of this from dmkerr (thanks yet again). I've smoked two bowls, and have, as yet, to get the tin aroma through the smoke. It smells of figs, but smokes like a kind of bland-smokiness. I would say the burley dominates here. The sweetness of the VA peeks through from time to time and I didn't even notice the perique.

I will say, however, this is the best behaving tobacco I've had to date. It smoked cool and dry all the way to the bottom without ever really having to get on it to keep it lit, leaving me with a soft white ash. I set it down half way, and picked it back up about four hours later (during the first bowl), and it took the first relight beautifully, a hugh plume of smoke (and only a sip of draw from me) and it was off to the races. It was a joy to smoke such a well tempered tobacco, but I found myself wishing it was FVF or Scottish Cake that was behaving so well in my pipe. I've got about three bowls worth of this left, and will definitely smoke them. But without varying results, after trying some Haddo's Delight next, this might be my last dance with burley. I've tried Solani Aged Burley, Long Golden Flake (which, despite the description of 'just a hint of white burley' seems heavy on it here), and H&H Classic Burley Kake. It's Va and VaPers all the way for this guy. (I even had a dream about Dunhill EM last night [despite still never smoking it] because of all the hype of it possibly returning to the US, and reading tobaccoreviews.com before bed...I'll be in Ireland this summer, perhaps I'll be able to find some there). Thanks again, Dan, for introducing me to burleys, at least now I have a good idea of what they're all about and why I'm happy smoking Va/VaPers. I'm grateful for the generous samples that now allow me to converse intelligently about characteristic burley blends. If anyone is looking to bestow some ring gauge and doesn't know where to begin, Dan is a class act, and deserves the bump. Just my .02


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> i have to concur with enyas first post....
> 
> the aromo before lighting is like a giant fresh Fig and Raisin sandwich. i didn't know there was any perique when i packed it, as it was sent to me as a sample... so, i packed it in a "VA" pipe.
> little hints of perique now and then, along with a nice smokey flavor.
> ...


hey moo, you were asking me about this at one time, so here must be my answer (i forgot that i posted this).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> hey moo, you were asking me about this at one time, so here must be my answer (i forgot that i posted this).


:nod: (LOL) I knew there must have been more. 

I am at a loss with LGF, finding it subdued yet practically perfect. It has about the best burn quality of any VA I've ever enjoyed. While there are punchier VaPers and VaBurPs around, I find the aroma, burn, gentle presence of perique (floating in and out) and neatly balanced flavor of this tobak to put it in a class by itself. It is Escudo-esque but older and wiser, in a tuxedo.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I liked this. The perique was very subtle and the burley and virginia tobaccos form a nice balance. Probably the easiest to smoke tobacco I've ever smoked. Rubs out into little splinters but its worth the little time it takes to break it up.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Judging by the 8 tins I have in my cellar, I guess you could say this is a favorite. Like Moo, I put this one in a category by itself, along with Escudo and Stonehaven. As Dedalus said, it's very well behaved, although I find a bitter taste upon relighting... a tribute to the burley, I think. What I like about this one is that it can be as simple or as complex as my mood. If I'm in the mood to sit and contemplate the flavors, I find great depth in this blend. If I'm in the mood to work or think about other things, I can light this, puff and forget it. It doesn't get in the way. The best way I can describe it is to put it in audio terms (I'm also an audio buff). When a pair of speakers has so few distortions and faults, it is said to "disappear" and not become a barrier between the music and the listener. This blend simply "disappears" by not drawing attention to itself. Everything is perfectly in place. Quite frankly, Escudo and Stonehaven are the only ones that can do that aside from this one. It is about as seamless a blend as there is, IMHO. Nothing draws attention to itself... a literally perfect tobacco blend.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Dedalus said:


> It's Va and VaPers all the way for this guy.


That's what's great about different samples. Sometimes they simply show you that you were already home... but that the journey was rewarding.

At least that's kinda what Dorothy said in the Wizard of Oz! 

That said, I've lost track of the number of samples I've received over the months that turned into a new member of my rotation. I'm grateful to all the folks that have bestowed such gifts to me. This place has a bunch of great guys! My wallet may disagree, however....


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I liked this. The perique was very subtle and the burley and virginia tobaccos form a nice balance. Probably the easiest to smoke tobacco I've ever smoked. Rubs out into little splinters but its worth the little time it takes to break it up.


I love this stuff - it is bold yet understated. I find this blend likes to be smoked as a flake (you have to cut down the monstrously large flake outta the tin) - folded and stuffed. A touch drier helps, leaving it in a (unsealed) tin for a couple of weeks or even a month brings it to a great level without drying it out too much. Smoked as a flake, it burns slowly and very cool, I have a tall Nording billiard with paper thin walls that is useless for any other blend - but LGF just shines in this one and the deep bowl gives a long slow (and cool) smoke.

And it takes to aging very well - I'm polishing off a 6 month old tin, bloody mahvelous. Can't wait for the other tin(s) to get some more age on 'em!


----------

